
UpUp: a tiny script that makes sure your site is always there for your users - luu
https://www.talater.com/upup/
======
nisdec
On paper you should be able to do the same with a HTML5 manifest file.

Don't get me wrong, it's a really neat wrapper, I'm just curious about why I
should use this library instead of an already in HTML5 implemented, easy way
which does pretty much the same?

~~~
nilliams
By HTML5 manifest file, do you mean the Application Cache? Because that is
apparently (I've never tried it) anything but an 'easy way' [0]. Whereas this
script appears to wrap ServiceWorkers, which is the 'modern', recommended way
to do things [1]. Also being a 'neat wrapper' with a simple API is often a
good enough reason for something to exist.

[0] [http://alistapart.com/article/application-cache-is-a-
doucheb...](http://alistapart.com/article/application-cache-is-a-douchebag)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdMxGNkZqnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdMxGNkZqnU)

------
joekinley
Oh wait. The description makes it look like you can server your pages even
when YOUR SERVERS are offline.

But in fact, this script just saves stuff somwhere on the client, so the
client can see certain things even when THEY ARE offline.

Maybe I was the only one being this mislead.

Just, when I am a client and don't have internet, then I don't have the idea
to still browse the internet. So what are the ultimate goals for this "offline
first movement"?

~~~
jaffathecake
This will also work when the site's servers are down. It serves offline
content from the local cache if the original fetch fails - it can fail either
due to your device's connection, the server, or anything in between.

However, since offline content is served _after_ trying the network, it's
still going to be slow in flakey network conditions as you wait for the
original request to either succeed or give up.

